# Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären



## Thallassa (23. November 2012)

*Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären*

Ich hab ein ziemlich seltsames Problem an der Backe.
Folgendermaßen: In manchen Spielen, momentan ist es mir nur in "Fairy bloom Freesia" und "Worms: Reloaded" aufgefallen, ist es, wenn ich im Menü bin (Hauptmenü, Optionsmenü, Pausemenü etc.), bei mir so, dass die Menüpunkte quasi "abgerast" werden - also so, als ob ich ständig die Pfeil-Hoch-Taste gedrückt halten würde - dementsprechend ist es für mich sehr schwierig, den richtigen Menüpunkt zu erwischen - bei Worms geht's noch einigermaßen, bei Fairy Bloom Freesia verbringe ich fast mehr Zeit damit, zu versuchen, den richtigen Menüpunkt zu erwischen, als ich tatsächlich mit spielen verbringe - Ich komme zwar dann irgendwann auf den richtigen Menüpunkt, aber es ist halt hinderlich und saunervig. 
Ich hoffe, die Beschreibung ist verständlich genug - hat jemand ne Lösung parat?

Os ist Win 7


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären*

Hast du ein Gamepad angeschlossen? Wenn ja zieh das mal raus.


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2012)

*AW: Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären*

Nope, hab ich nicht angeschlossen =/


----------



## HairforceOne (23. November 2012)

*AW: Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären*

Ich hatte das Phänomen mal eine Zeit lang, weil ich während ich das Spiel gestartet habe irgendwelche tasten oder so gedrückt habe.

Im Optionsmenü hatte ich das damals auch bei diversen Rennspielen, wenn ich mein Lenkrad angeschlossen habe...

Aber wenn du nur Maus + tasta angeschlossen hast ist das natürlich ein wenig verwirrend. Taucht das nur bei den spielen auf?


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2012)

*AW: Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären*

Jo, nur bei den beiden ist's mir bisher aufgefallen.
Alan Wake, Dungeon Defenders, Deus Ex:HR, GTA IV und Bioshock weisen den Fehler nicht auf, andere Spiele hab ich noch nicht drauf getestet


----------



## Thallassa (24. November 2012)

*AW: Seltsames Problem in Spielen / Vokabular nicht farbig genug um es prägnant im Threadtitel zu erklären*

Sonst weiß niemand was?
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass das auch passiert, wenn ich eigentlich im Steam-Interface bin, während ich das Spiel offen hab. Also Spiel offen und dann über Umschalt/Tab, die Menüpunkte werden unter/hinter dem INterface immer noch abgerast. Sehr suspekt oO

Edit: Bei Crazy Taxi tritt der Fehler auch auf. Nicht so schlimm, hatte es besser in Erinnerung - naja mei, 2,5€ für'n A* ^^


----------

